# Cubers must be insane..



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 15, 2008)

Albert Einstein said:


> The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

my gosh your right...


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2008)

Erm, but we don't do the same thing over and over again...


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

yes we do thats what a a algorithm is, and the "expecting different results" is the fact that each time we do a algorithm we expect the cube to be in a different shape/form


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 15, 2008)

Odin said:


> yes we do thats what a a algorithm is, and the "expecting different results" is the fact that each time we do a algorithm we expect the cube to be in a different shape/form




Uhh...every time I do an algorithm I expect the same result.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 15, 2008)

Odin said:


> yes we do thats what a a algorithm is, and the "expecting different results" is the fact that each time we do a algorithm we expect the cube to be in a different shape/form



I think you completely misunderstood what saha was saying


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

you know what i give up, i like science more then logic....


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2008)

Odin said:


> yes we do thats what a a algorithm is, and the "expecting different results" is the fact that each time we do a algorithm we expect the cube to be in a different shape/form



You idiot, we don't expect a different result from the same algorithm. However the cube is almost never scrambled the same twice (unless done so on purpose) therefore all solves are almost always different. Also, doing a new finger trick in an algorithm or solving faster or whatever means that it is almost infinitely impossible to do exactly the same thing twice while solving cubes.


----------



## Odin (Dec 15, 2008)

that hurt dude....


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 15, 2008)

we all wake up every day and expect a different day to unfold. so we are all insane whether or not we cube according to that definition.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 15, 2008)

well we don't do the EXACT same thing, cubes have different solutions every time


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 15, 2008)

I think it depends on how you look at it. You can't go on these forums and expect to see the same threads every day. Things change.

And about cubing.. we don't do the same things every time. The more we practice, the faster we become. Thus, we get different results. Furthermore, we learn/try out different methods to solving the cube.

I think what Einstein was trying to say is that if you're trying to solve a problem using the same method and you fail *repeatedly*, you're crazy. Yes, you may be persistent and have a never-give -up attitude, but you're still insane. He probably realised this after observing how other scientists tackle problems.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

cubers aren't insane, only people who practice Magic...


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 15, 2008)

With that definition all sportsmen are insane and all other humans. In his interpretation I think we can see it as: If you are solving a Rubiks cube and the solution is that it is solved and you solve it again with the same algorithms you expect the cube to have another color scheme or something like this. Cubers are not insane!


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 15, 2008)

so what's the point of this thread?
what are cubers doing over and over again with expecting different results? Solving the cube is not always the same, solving magic is always the same but it's the same as with algorithms you expect the same result, except for the time you need to perform it and so you should say, training is insane. Because everything you want to train, you will do very often and so you would except a better result to be satisfied and reach your goal, also learning vocabularies is insane, you are reading/listening to them over and over again and expect to learn them by time, what an insane idea....


----------



## Rosson91 (Dec 15, 2008)

we'll be insane if we solve the cube 43.252.003.274.489.856.001 times...


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 15, 2008)

I think we once learned the criteria for mental illness in psychology... I can't find the book now, but it was something like:

- if the person behaves irrationally for longer than 3 months
- if the person is endangering himself AND others

and 4 more (similar stuff, i forgot them; if you fulfill 4 of the 6 criteria, it may be clever to do a more specific examination.

but actually, I don't think that we are endangering others or ourselves (and my psychology teacher was saying the same)


----------



## Micael (Dec 15, 2008)

I always expect the same result: to become better.


----------



## biohead (Dec 15, 2008)

Some people are missing the humor gene  Life aint that serious.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 15, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> I think we once learned the criteria for mental illness in psychology... I can't find the book now, but it was something like:
> 
> - if the person behaves irrationally for longer than 3 months
> - if the person is endangering himself AND others
> ...



In psychology, we actually learned that insanity is not an accurate scientific name, it's just some legal term.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 15, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> In psychology, we actually learned that insanity is not an accurate scientific name, it's just some legal term.



That can easily be true, you should actually call it "mental disorder" or "mental illness"


----------



## Escher (Dec 15, 2008)

read foucault 'madness and civilisation'. very enlightening


----------



## Dene (Dec 15, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> I think we once learned the criteria for mental illness in psychology... I can't find the book now, but it was something like:
> 
> - if the person behaves irrationally for longer than 3 months
> - if the person is endangering himself AND others
> ...



Mental illness diagnoses varies greatly between disorders.
The most important factor for diagnoses is whether the disorder interferes with normal functioning or not.
For example, I would never be diagnosed with a social disorder, because I do not socialise, and have no interest in socialising. If I did want to socialise, I would struggle and I could be diagnosed with a social phobia illness.
If my phobias meant that I couldn't get a job because I was too scared to turn up to interviews, then it is likely that I would get diagnosed with a mental illness.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 15, 2008)

Odin said:


> yes we do thats what a a algorithm is, and the "expecting different results" is the fact that each time we do a algorithm we expect the cube to be in a different shape/form



Algorithms are supposed to change the cube. That's why people spend so much time writing them. And I expect the same result from my algorithms I use. I expect OLL's to orient the last layer and PLL's to permute.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 15, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> cubers aren't insane, only people who practice Magic...



Magics aren't cubes.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 15, 2008)

I first used the sune to permute the edges, now I use it to orient the corners
does that mean I'm insane?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 16, 2008)

a solved cube is a consistent result




MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > cubers aren't insane, only people who practice Magic...
> ...



doesn't that kinda go with what he said?


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 16, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> I first used the sune to permute the edges, now I use it to orient the corners
> does that mean I'm insane?



yes thats exactly what it means and i used to permute edges with sune to.... o well to the cooku hut with us.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 16, 2008)

For those who are struggling to improve, this quotation is extremely true. Geez, people can't take a joke.


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it should be
The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> cubers aren't insane, only people who practice Magic...



I am insane with my magic skillz.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 17, 2008)

PatrickJameson said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > cubers aren't insane, only people who practice Magic...
> ...



thanks to you I will not be attending newark  but yeah magic people are insane.


----------

